# Digital Pay Slip - How To Certify?



## GeorgeAdelaide (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi all,

So in true visa fashion, we have another set back two weeks before application date...

We are waiting on my 12th and final pay slip in order to apply under Cat B and my employer has conveniently now decided to issue all pay slips digitally via email...

If I print this off what is the best way to certify it's official? Is getting it signed from HR enough or do I need a letter confirming it's the real deal?

Thanks, 

Georgina


----------



## VictoriaW (May 24, 2014)

Same thing happened to me, my employer changed to digital last month, I only need to wait for one more old style one before sending the application this week. Typical luck!

you have to get your employer to stamp it with an official company stamp

if they don't have access to a stamp then someone in HR/payroll will need to write a letter and sign the payslips


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

GeorgeAdelaide said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So in true visa fashion, we have another set back two weeks before application date...
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue in that all my contracts were photocopies and the originals were my employer's copy. I got all my contracts stamped to verify authenticity and got my employer to write in the employer letter he provided me with that my contracts although photocopies were genuine.

We were granted the visa a few weeks ago no problems, and my husband is from a 'high risk' country, so it should be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## GeorgeAdelaide (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks both!

I am hoping that this change will only come into play next month but knowing my luck it will be this month. I'll be sure to get a letter from HR confirming it's authentic.

10 days and counting until application date... :fingerscrossed:

Georgina


----------



## sectshun8 (Jun 14, 2014)

I realize its all up to who views your application, but if they have no reason to doubt the authenticity of the documents, your copies will do. I'm in no way saying don't get them stamped, as that just keeps the question off the table. My payslips were all just printed from online source and submitted, no problems at all


----------

